# FREE preview coming May 21!



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Got a letter from SiriusXM today telling me that ALL of my radios would be reactivated from May 21 through June 3 for their Free Listening Preview. It included a list of the 60 channels that were included in the preview. The letter also stated that after enjoying the preview I could activate any of my inactive receivers for $25 which included 6 months of service. There also would be NO activation charge.

So if you have any Sirius or XM receivers laying around, turn them on during these dates and see if you can hear the preview. Then, if you wish you can probably get 6 months of service for $25. Just tell them you got the letter!!


----------



## BigAl48 (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for the info it works.


----------

